# Unable to play a 13 GB Video file copied on my external HDD connected to  my TV



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 2 TB External HDD in which I copied a 13 GB Video file and connected to my TV. However the video doesn't show when I connect the HDD to the TV. Even though the folders is visible. 

What could be the possible reason? 
I used to watch similar sized movies on my TV with another 1 TB External HDD without any issues.
I have a feeling the problem could be with the file type on my External HDD.

Kindly advise on possible solutions.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2016)

What codecs are used in that video file? Chances are that those are not supported by your TV.

You can use a tool such as G-Spot or use VLC's Codec Information dialog to get information of the codecs used in a media file.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2016)

what is your TV model number ?
its a codec issue.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2016)

Download this to know the details of the video file :
MediaInf


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

I think if I copy some video which played on my TV with the older HDD and now not playing with newer HDD it will imply problem not with HDD.
I have a strong feeling problem maybe with the HDD something like file system.
One thing that could be different is
The older HDD Was 1 TB and the newer HDD is 2 TB. So it could be two things
1. Issue with file system with this 2 TB External HDD
2. Maybe the TV Doesn't support files greater than 2 GB on a External HDD which is greater than 1 TB.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys any suggestions?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

First thing, just copy the file you want to play on TV to a Pendrive and check if the TV plays the file. 

Second, check your TV user manual to see if it supports more than 1TB partition? if not then it would be better to have two 1TB partition on your drive.

EDIT: 
If data on your HDD is less try taking a backup and create two 1TB Partition and check. 

There is a free software called AVI Demux, use that to extract a small segment of the file and try playing that in the TV.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> First thing, just copy the file you want to play on TV to a Pendrive and check if the TV plays the file.
> 
> Second, check your TV user manual to see if it supports more than 1TB partition? if not then it would be better to have two 1TB partition on your drive.



Charan tried that option yesterday evening.
I had a 4 GB Pen Drive which initially had only songs in it. I deleted the songs from the pen drive , formatted it with NTFS and then copied only one movie file and connected to the TV.
When I connect it to the TV it shows list of the songs which were there earlier on the pen drive. When I open any of the folders it shows files no longer exist. 
Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Charan tried that option yesterday evening.
> I had a 4 GB Pen Drive which initially had only songs in it. I deleted the songs from the pen drive , formatted it with NTFS and then copied only one movie file and connected to the TV.
> When I connect it to the TV it shows list of the songs which were there earlier on the pen drive. When I open any of the folders it shows files no longer exist.
> Not sure what the problem is.



Thats weird. Can you try ejecting the pendrive and Check, may be use different ones? say if pendrive was removed without ejecting, the TV retained some of the old files cache. 

Also which TV are you using?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2016)

Just run the file using VLC and post a screenshot of media information, codec tab. Also, give detailed info about the TV.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Thats weird. Can you try ejecting the pendrive and Check, may be use different ones? say if pendrive was removed without ejecting, the TV retained some of the old files cache.
> 
> Also which TV are you using?



In the second HDD there were some files which I had copied couple of weeks back. I believe the video files are less than 2 GB. These are showing when connected to the TV and also playing. It's only in the past week when I copy files over 4 GB when the folders show on TV but throw up error indicating File can't be opened. I tried copying new set of files which are less than 4 GB i.e files of size less than 2 GB but same issue persists.

I ejected both the pen drive and the HDD before connecting to the TV.

TV Model: Samsung D6000
*www.tv-manual.com/manuals/samsung/Samsung_UE-46D6000_user_manual.pdf


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Check this link, Also is the HDD NTFS OR FAT32 Formated?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2016)

Its most probably a codec issue. Even "smart" TVs can't play every other media file out there.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its most probably a codec issue. Even "smart" TVs can't play every other media file out there.



This could be the case but not sure. If I try to play a video which earlier played from my earlier External HDD then the problem should not be with TV not being able to identify due the codecs.

I have a feeling it could be due to HDD problem but again trying to check with the Pen Drive gives me similar results. Hence confused.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2016)

was it the same file which played earlier and now not ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> was it the same file which played earlier and now not ?



I didn't try this. Will try today.
Have a feeling it could be due to File System. Also was informed that TV May not support Pen Drive less than 8 GB.
Strongly feel it could be partition problem or File System or Drive not getting ejected problem.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't try this. Will try today.
> Have a feeling it could be due to File System. Also was informed that TV May not support Pen Drive less than 8 GB.
> Strongly feel it could be partition problem or File System or Drive not getting ejected problem.



Try updating tv firmware.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Minion said:


> Try updating tv firmware.



Have to check how to update the firmware.
Yesterday copied one mkv file on pen drive and tried to play it said codec is not supported.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> was it the same file which played earlier and now not ?


This is confirmed. Same video was playing on my earlier HDD but is not playing in this second HDD.
As Amjath pointed out in the group I have a feeling one of the issues  could be some problem with the USB ports on the TV.
Maybe I should try to purchase a 16 GB Pen Drive and try it once.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

I also have problem with hdd (1tb wd my passport ultra), which does not show anything on my tv, it's having different file system and have encryption.
So same thing is happening with you may be, as your tv is smart it shows files but it's encryption and different file system does not allow you to play.
Updating TV firmware might not help you, but you can try. Search apps in smart TV which support different file system.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel the problem is more  with the ports now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2016)

and another thing... most of the TV supports upto 1TB portable external hdd.. So that should be issue.. contact your smart tv customer support..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> and another thing... most of the TV supports upto 1TB portable external hdd.. So that should be issue.. contact your smart tv customer support..



But the problem shouldn't happen with pen drives right?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> But the problem shouldn't happen with pen drives right?


1tb hard drive (old hdd, you mentioned 1st) can play that video?? Now??
If you then check filesystem, then try with other filesystem.
Can you format drive from TV?? Then try formatting it and then copy paste video file from computer and try to play in TV.
FAT16/32 and NTFS works with samsung models.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 1tb hard drive (old hdd, you mentioned 1st) can play that video?? Now??
> If you then check filesystem, then try with other filesystem.
> Can you format drive from TV?? Then try formatting it and then copy paste video file from computer and try to play in TV.
> FAT16/32 and NTFS works with samsung models.



The 1 TB HDD is dead. No longer working.
I'm able to play some videos from the 2 TB HDD which are back up of some of the videos taken from my phone.
It also plays movies which I copied a month ago size of the movie is less than 2 GB. 
Yesterday I copied a sample avi file not mkv which is 700 MB which also doesn't play.
It could be some change in TV or the HDD in the past 2 weeks which is not allowing files copied recently to be playable now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> The 1 TB HDD is dead. No longer working.
> I'm able to play some videos from the 2 TB HDD which are back up of some of the videos taken from my phone.
> It also plays movies which I copied a month ago size of the movie is less than 2 GB.
> Yesterday I copied a sample avi file not mkv which is 700 MB which also doesn't play.
> It could be some change in TV or the HDD in the past 2 weeks which is not allowing files copied recently to be playable now.


Pen drive, 2tb hdd is working..

Pen drive works on both TV and Computer, check again with TV copy different format video files mkv, avi, mp4. If it works then everything is ok.

Then try HDD, format it 1st, then copy different format video files.
And check.

As you mentioned your HDD worked earlier with all supporting formats playable.
Now it's not recognized (unable to play).. Then it's software issue. Smart TV always connected to internet, is yours?

Can you reset all setting on smart tv, factory reset? Try it and update firmware and software.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2016)

If I try to play the file multiple times it seems to work now. 
Atleast some of the files.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

adamjones321 said:


> My external hard drive is a Toshiba 750 GB already loaded with movies,It says there are no videos there. i have tried on both of my dvd.They are plug and play connected to tv and usb from drive.all data from the drive, format it in FAT32 and copy back all the files.After then your problem will be resolved.



Depending upon the codecs supported by the TV, it may or may not show all videos.
So, don't waste time formatting the hard disk as FAT32.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2016)

and also Fat32 supports only [STRIKE]2GB[/STRIKE]4gb size per file in storage. so > [STRIKE]2GB[/STRIKE]4GB files size will not be copied.


----------

